# Music that will drive you fucking crazy (either in a good way or a bad way)



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

listen for a while to this radio station the music will drive you absolutely fucking mental either in a good way or a bad way.
http://www.hcore.fm/tunein.html
Post what you feel after listening to this for a couple minutes and what you feel right away, post it whether it is good, bad, or not worth it, just don't troll.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr. Bungle, so much. 

[video=youtube;AtDEmtwuTlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDEmtwuTlI[/video]
Quote Unquote

[video=youtube;UnLNXquIBVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnLNXquIBVs&feature=related[/video]
Carousel

[video=youtube;2KanzSuaPsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KanzSuaPsM[/video]
Carry stress in the Jaw

This music may drive you crazy good or bad. Depends


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 16, 2010)

Listening to the radio will drive me crazy.

Since 97.1 FreeFM closed its doors in California - There's pretty much no decent radio.


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

Lay off the Mountain Dew and other sugary items.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

You posted another thread for that exact same shitty fucking radio station


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think alot of stuff that is out there right now is pretty bad, like it's not a mixture anymore.

Now all I hear is pop, pop, pop, rap, pop again and goes on, come on people we need other genre's! Not just Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga and w/e the hell is out there right now.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

alexsbabybear said:


> I think alot of stuff that is out there right now is pretty bad, like it's not a mixture anymore.
> 
> Now all I hear is pop, pop, pop, rap, pop again and goes on, come on people we need other genre's! Not just Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga and w/e the hell is out there right now.


 
Stop listening to radio, god damn


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop listening to radio, god damn



I don't listen to it much, I mean when I'm in the car I don't want complete silence, just throwing out all the only stuff thats out there


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

alexsbabybear said:


> I don't listen to it much, I mean when I'm in the car I don't want complete silence, just throwing out all the only stuff thats out there


 yeah stop doing that


get some good CDs

do some digging before making ignorant statements like that :C


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2010)

Lady Gaga, pretty much anything that plays on what people like to pass off as radio these days.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 17, 2010)

alexsbabybear said:


> I think alot of stuff that is out there right now is pretty bad, like it's not a mixture anymore.
> 
> Now all I hear is pop, pop, pop, rap, pop again and goes on, come on people we need other genre's! Not just Miley Cyrus, Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga and w/e the hell is out there right now.



Omg I know! I hate that commercial shit so much! ke$ha aint bad but I still hate commercial music, I will work for secret FM when I get around it though, I can go anytime and the best thing is I don't have to play commercial shit, instead I can do 20 minute dj mixes of hard gabber and shit.
BTW so you know the radio station I posted doesn't do pop at all, it's internet radio they can do whatever they like!


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Omg I know! I hate that commercial shit so much! *ke$ha aint bad* but I still hate commercial music


 
bahahahaha
there are no words


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> it's internet radio they can do whatever they like!


 Actually it's illegal unless you have permission from the artist or record label respectively.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2010)

RAP MUSIC


You have to know bro


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 17, 2010)

Good way:
[video=youtube;a4zT6CSCeYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4zT6CSCeYE[/video]

Bad way:
[video=youtube;VKSEi3X3PiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKSEi3X3PiI[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> ke$ha aint bad but I still hate commercial music


 And somewhere in this statement, I'm pretty sure there's a contradiction


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2010)

These are three songs that drive me crazy in the best way possible 
Make sure to adjust to best quality

Spor- Claret's March
This is the dirtiest fucking Nerofunk (Drum and Bass) track that's ever graced my eardrums, it's so dirty you'll need to bathe in the fucking Gulf of Mexico after this one... fuck.
(upload's a bit quiet)
[video=youtube;IDSQcS4Fll8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDSQcS4Fll8[/video]
Vista & Presence Known - Cataclysm
Heavy Dubstep. It's like being eaten by a Transformer and shit out into a pile of razorblades. Unfortunately this isn't the full song.
(TURN YOUR VOLUME DOWN after that last one, this is louder)
[video=youtube;44nuLeKIq9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44nuLeKIq9Y[/video]
Roy RosenfelD - Jerusalem (Lazy Rich Remix)
Tech House. This song drives me crazy in a more subtle, repetitive way, puts me into a fucking trance and I love it.
[video=youtube;iM-0Ggsz9CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM-0Ggsz9CM[/video]
As you could've guessed, I love bass


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Bad way:
> [video=youtube;VKSEi3X3PiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKSEi3X3PiI[/video]


 
U MAD AT MY SWAG CUZ?


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Trippy as ey? [video=youtube;4IjBZrAL6pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IjBZrAL6pQ[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2010)

This

[yt]x2LzMQQVFuo[/yt]

makes me have violent thoughts


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 17, 2010)

This sure is a high quality thread.


----------

